# Bleaching from Natural Black hair to Platinum Blonde!



## autumnandicarus (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys, for the last month or so I've been planning on going pink! I figured I'd share some of my progress pictures. I'm doing everything myself and I'm a bit of an amateur but my hair is still very healthy. The picture on the left is my natural hair color, and I took the picture on the right a few weeks ago after two "sessions".* I know it's SUPER neon yellow at the moment*, but I'm going to bleach it more today, and I'm hoping I can get it to a pale yellow this week!







I used Quick Blue (I think it's L'Oreal) and Wella's 20 volume creme developer. I also wasted a full bottle of toner (though my hair does look a bit more normal now and not so neon!)

I only had a few problems I ran into. The first is that I have GREEN patches in my hair because I henna'd it last year, and I think the only solution is to cut those green patches off if they really bother me. (Since I'm going pink anyway, I'm not too horrified!) My second problem was that my scalp bled and burned a bit when I bleached it the second time. I went ahead and grabbed Ion's sensitive scalp 20 developer this time and I'm going to try and stay at least a 1/4" away from my scalp.

Any advice or discussion is seriously appreciated! I'm not sure if I can even get to platinum without using a 30/40 developer, but I want to avoid killing my hair! :]


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 10, 2012)

Here it is after another bleaching session today! There's that green (from the henna) I wrote about in my original post!


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 10, 2012)

Green is not from henna)))It's because after bleaching when you became yellow you used Quick Bluewhich gaves you green stripes on your hair.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lipo4ka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Green is not from henna)))It's because after bleaching when you became yellow you used Quick Bluewhich gaves you green stripes on your hair.


Really?! I used a henna/indigo mix sometime last year and that would be around where the green starts. Very interesting, maybe I _can_ get it out of my hair without cutting it then if it's from the quick blue! thanks :]


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 10, 2012)

You don't tell in your post that you've used indigo mix.In rhat case your green stripes may be caused of indigo.It is so-only haircut will help.

In first case-if it's wella quick blue-you can use another brand of hair colour.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll try and be clearer about that from now on. The distributor simply labeled it as henna. I didn't use Wella dye, I used LOreal quick blue bleach.


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 10, 2012)

*Autumnandicarus *it's ok.I just want to help you.I see that you must have one or two more bleaches.Did you ever heared about blond-wash(bleach powder+peroxide 10 vol+shampoo+water??


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lipo4ka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Autumnandicarus *it's ok.I just want to help you.I see that you must have one or two more bleaches.Did you ever heared about blond-wash(bleach powder+peroxide 10 vol+shampoo+water??


no, I haven't. I'll be sure to look it up though, thank you!


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 10, 2012)

*Autumnandicarius* I'll try to look for this procedure in my schedules and write here correct formula.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lipo4ka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Autumnandicarius* I'll try to look for this procedure in my schedules and write here correct formula.


 Thank you. I'm going to tone my hair with a violet/lavender toner sometime this week so I will post more pictures of my hair progress :]


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't bleached my hair in decades but I do believe you used the wrong developer. When you're going from black to blonde you need to use a higher developer in order to get a higher lift. 10 volume and 20 volume is normally used to dye hair not bleach it while 40 and 50 volume are used to bleach and not dye it. The reason your scalp bled and will do so again if you try anytime soon is because hair developer is hydrogen peroxide which is VERY caustic. What you've experienced is your skin being eaten away. If my husband was home I'd take a picture of his arm at to what damaged 50 volume developer can potentially do to skin (it eats the skin). If you attempt to bleach your hair now - without letting the skin heal - you may do permanent damage to the skin/scalp itself.

My natural hair color is black - not dark brown but black - that when I bleach my hair white the hair became mush and damaged with the roots remaining orange. Keep in mind my hair was bleached by a professional and I didn't do it at home to myself. I've never bleached it since.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh wow! After my scalp bled I decided to wait two weeks before dying again (It's actually been three weeks now, how time flies!) I'll definitely be more careful with bleaching my roots from now on. I only left it in for around 20 minutes this time as my hair grew a good 1/4" since I last bleached and was in desperate need of a touch up. My toner doesn't come until the end out this week, but I don't think I need to take my hair any lighter to go white.

I'm not sure if the information I've read is correct but I thought that 30+ peroxides blow out your cuticle, while 20 volume is fairly gentle (I could definitely see this information be irrelevant or incorrect with several bleach sessions.) I've only bleached my hair three times to get it to the point that it is currently at. My boyfriend's grandma was a hairdresser for 20-something years and said that my hair was very healthy, even though I had bleached it a few days before she came to see me. :]

I've seen a lot of people say their hair got mushy when trying to go platinum! I know you're talking about the texture, but I still haven't quite figured out what people mean when they say that. My hair, if anything, has gotten a little bit dryer than usual (and the texture when wet is different than it was prior to bleaching) but after I let it repair for a few weeks it was back to normal.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if my hair would go white at this point if I used a violet toner like White Lady by Wella, or should I try a blue toner? I just want to be able to get it to a cotton candy pink, something like one of these (the last picture is _exactly_ what I want but I don't want to destroy my hair to get it there.):











This is my hair currently (please excuse the silly kitty face!) the pinks spots are from test patches last night:










Edit: It's not that patchy in real life and it's mostly all the lightest shade you see in the picture, my phone's white balance is very off and casts an orange tone on every picture.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 11, 2012)

It's been years since I've bleached my hair but I still dye it. I went to cosmetology school years ago but again because I don't bleach my hair or bleach anyone else's I've forgotten most of the info but the higher you go in peroxide the more lift it gives.  It's safe to use a higher volume... if your hair is not damaged, but once your hair has been bleached your hair is damaged and the more times you bleach it the more damage it becomes. 

If your hair doesn't feel mushy - yet - be thankful because it's not at that stage. It's the nasty, grossest feeling. When the hair is dry it's like straw and when wet like a mushy, slimy even. I should really find my high school pic of me with white hair to show you what my hair look like when it was dry. Those with lighter hair colors are more easily able to go white than those of us with black hair because we have to go from one extreme to the other.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm nearly there! Thanks for the tips and suggestions, and just the discussion in general ladies :]

I'm going to finish off my bleach tomorrow and then tone. Here's my hair earlier today!





light hair makes me look so red lol!




I have a feeling that my hair won't be very platinum in the back and in my middle and bottom layers, but I wouldn't mind a cute ginger/strawberry blonde + pink hairstyle! My only regret is that my curls are much looser than they were pre-bleach, I love my curly hair so I'm going to try and baby my hair back to health as much as possible after this.

edit: here's an example of the pink &amp; ginger hair I mentioned. I think it's cute!

For anyone simply skimming through the following picture isn't my hair!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good! Remember to condition, condition, condition! Can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

I have curly hair that I used to bleach the heck out of, and a good moisturizing mask will help. I used its a 10! miracle hair mask.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 14, 2012)

Mission accomplished! My hair looks so crazy and damaged in the left picture because I blow dried it (I usually air dry but I was being impatient hahaha) and kept touching it while it was dying, still have some orange in the bottom like I expected but I'll bleach those in a few days since I now know for sure that my hair can handle it.

For the pink I had a 3:1 aussie &amp; manic panic mixture sit in my hair for 40 minutes, my hair feels much better after that and not anywhere near as frizzy as earlier! Very ecstatic about having pink hair for the first time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

I think it turned out really cute!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's a little transformation picture just to show the progression of my hair. I started dying it May 21st (this whole time I thought I'd done it a week earlier, so weird!)


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it turned out really cute!


 Thank you! I'm super happy everything went well, I had really healthy hair to work from (I have a year of CG to thank for that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so I might have been more fortunate than most. Now I just have to fix up the ends, deal with my roots that have gone into overdrive, and ward off brassiness! Oh and I have to be wary of stares from strangers LOL! :]


----------



## catadvocacy (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello, I see this post is from the summer but I just had to reply. I actually went pastel pink in June. You should reeeaaallly sleep overnight with coconut oil in your hair, get the unrefined kind. Melt it in the microwave, mix with some conditioner, apply, cover with a plastic cap or saran wrap and sleep. Then shampoo and condition in the morning. I feel so bad for your hair! Mine is really damaged too. Bleach is an old friend of mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 5, 2013)

I wish I could do my hair at hm. I am too frightened though. Maybe my friend who used to do my hair can show me what to buy and how to do it the next time she is in town.  My hair is so tricky- even for a pro.


----------

